# Schirmen von Fühlerleitungen (PT100 usw..)



## Bengel (14 Juli 2006)

Hallo alla Zusammen
muss ich Fühlerleitungen Schirmen?
oder nur in speziellen Anwendungen?

Ich glaube ja das der Widerstand doch eine feste Größe ist und die verändert sich vielleicht mal wenn das Kabel temperaturschwankungen hat oder altert aber da hilft auch kein Schirm.

Liege ich da irgendwie richtig mit meiner Vermutung oder denk ich da mal wieder falsch?


Gruß Bengel


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (14 Juli 2006)

Bengel schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube ja das der Widerstand doch eine feste Größe ist und die verändert sich vielleicht mal wenn das Kabel temperaturschwankungen hat oder altert aber da hilft auch kein Schirm.
> 
> Liege ich da irgendwie richtig mit meiner Vermutung oder denk ich da mal wieder falsch?


Das eine hat mit dem anderen nichts zu tun.
Kabel "altern" i.A. nicht (zumindest nicht die Kupferseele)

Der Schirm soll induktive/kapazitive Einflüsse / Influenzen von aussen verhindern.

Bei Leistungskabeln soll der Schirm das austreten von Störungen in die Umgebung vermindern.

Grundsätzlich Schirm immer bei Analogsignalen und Busleitungen.
Und, wenn vom Umrichterhersteller empfohlen, an Motorleitungen mit FU.

*Normalerweise immer beidseitig aufgelegt*, bis auf einige wenige Ausnahmen.
(Brummschleife)


----------



## mark_ (16 Juli 2006)

*alles richtig ...*



			
				Unregistrierter gast schrieb:
			
		

> Das eine hat mit dem anderen nichts zu tun.
> Kabel "altern" i.A. nicht (zumindest nicht die Kupferseele)
> 
> Der Schirm soll induktive/kapazitive Einflüsse / Influenzen von aussen verhindern.
> ...


 
Ist ja alles richtig, aber die eigentliche Antwort fehlt.

Mir ist keine Messung bekannt (Pt 100) bei der eine Leitung eine Abschirmung hat. Es wird lediglich das Messprip unterschieden. Und zwar in Zwei-, Drei- und Vierleiterschaltung.

Mit der Abschirmung kann ich falsch liegen - ich habe es nie verbaut.


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (16 Juli 2006)

*Ich kann dir nicht ganz folgen...*



			
				mark_ schrieb:
			
		

> Mir ist keine Messung bekannt (Pt 100) bei der eine Leitung eine Abschirmung hat. Es wird lediglich das Messprip unterschieden. Und zwar in Zwei-, Drei- und Vierleiterschaltung.



Blödsinn!
Das es 2-3-4 Leitermessungen gibt, hat doch nichts mit der zu verwendenden Kabelschirmung zu tun?

Schau dir mal die Beschreibungen deines PT100 Messwandlers an, oder das entsprechende Siemens - HB.

Da sollte immer eine geschirmte Leitung angegeben sein.

Ich kenn es nicht anders, zumindest nicht seit den letzen 15 Jahren.



			
				mark_ schrieb:
			
		

> Mit der Abschirmung kann ich falsch liegen - ich habe es nie verbaut.



Oh man, hat da einer "Christoffer street day" gefeiert ?


----------

